# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  كلمات السر في في ميد نايت كلوب لوس انجلوس

## الوسادة

*





1: اذا جمعت 10 براميل بتنفتحلك كلمة سر في اللعبه

2: وهي 60 برميل (يعني 6كلمات سر راح تنفتحلك)


مثلاً : - 

1: النيترو اللانهائي 

2: اذا انقلبت او صدمت السياره مايصير فيها اي ضرر

3: حذف القسيمه (المخالفه ) من اللعبه في حالة اتمسكت من الشرطه

4: حذف الشرطه من اللعبه نهائيا 

باقي كلماتين سريتين بس نسيتها (الكلمات السريه تعمل فقط في الاوف لاين)


كيف تفعل الكمات السريه 


اضغط استارت ورح عند اوبشن دور على اي سطر مكتوب عليه كلمة(cod)

ادخل عليه 


وراح تلاقي قدام كل كلمه مربع فاضي اذا اردت التفيعل ضع على المربع علامة (صح)


وسوف يتم التفعيل*

----------

